# Leistungsstarkes Netbook



## GreatDay (14. Dezember 2011)

Guten Abend,

ich wollte mich mal über Netbooks informieren, da ich von meiner Tante "beauftragt" einen  für meinen Cousin rauszusuchen

- eine relativ hohe Leistung wäre optimal (seperate Grafikkarte?)
- ich würde eine SSD empfehlen
- guter Screen - (10 Zoll?)
- Wlan-Karte verbaut
   -- optimal: UMTS, Bluetooth

ich denke mit Linux wird mein Cousin gut zu recht kommen - ansonsten gibt es WinXP ja auch kostenlos.
Gedacht ist das Netbook für zwischendurch, sprich wenn er mal unterwegs.
Super wäre es auch wenn z.B. Minecraft und ein paar Emulatoren laufen würden, preislich ist nichts festes angesetzt

Bin auf folgende Netbooks gestoßen:
Asus X101 25,7 cm Netbook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Asus EeePC 1015BX 25,7 cm Netbook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Der erste hat leider keine SSD und der zweite "nur" 1GB RAM, vielleicht findet ihr ja was passendes

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## doodlez (14. Dezember 2011)

naja ne ssd finde ich nichtmal so praktisch, ich habe jetzt sei knapp 2 Wochen nen Hp DM1 4055 eg und für kleinere Spiele und auch Spiele die nicht unbedingt viel Cpu Power brauchen gehen sogar sehr gut zb. Tf2 läuft auf High, es hat 4 GB Ram Wlan und Bluetooth und soweit ich weis gibt es auch ne Version UMTS die Grafikkarte ist eine 6320, ich bin sehr zufrieden vorallem gabs Win 7 Home Premium dazu, nen Intel würde ich nicht unbedingt kaufen wenns um Spiele geht da der Atom nicht dafür gemacht ist.


Eventuell wäre noch nen Lenovo S205 was, hat aber kein Windows 7 bzw nicht bei der billigsten Version und hat Probleme mit Xp und Win 64 bit


----------



## GreatDay (14. Dezember 2011)

Wieviel Zoll ist denn empfehlenswert?
Windows 7 wird auch nicht nötig sein, ein schönes Ubuntu System wäre doch auch mal was 

Was hälst du denn von dem?
Asus 1215B 30,7 cm Netbook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Bin ziemlich angetan von dem Ding


----------



## K3n$! (14. Dezember 2011)

doodlez schrieb:


> Eventuell wäre noch nen Lenovo S205 was, hat aber kein Windows 7 bzw nicht bei der billigsten Version und hat Probleme mit Xp und Win 64 bit


 
Warum sollte der Probleme mit Win 64Bit haben ?
Ich hab keine Probleme.

Den kann man auch zum Spielen nehmen


----------



## GreatDay (14. Dezember 2011)

Also ich steh kurz davor mir den ASUS 1215b/E-450 selbst zu kaufen, das ist ja echt ein schönes Gerät
Fragt sich nur ob ich Windows oder Linux verwende


----------



## doodlez (14. Dezember 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Warum sollte der Probleme mit Win 64Bit haben ?
> Ich hab keine Probleme.
> 
> Den kann man auch zum Spielen nehmen


 
naja man kann viel im Lenovo Forum Lesen wegen den Wlan Problemen die man mit dem Win 7 64 Bit bekommt, da es einfach nicht funktioniert, das gleiche Problem hat mein kumpel auch





GreatDay schrieb:


> Also ich steh kurz davor mir den ASUS 1215b/E-450 selbst zu kaufen, das ist ja echt ein schönes Gerät
> Fragt sich nur ob ich Windows oder Linux verwende


 


naja würde Win 7 drauflassen bzw neuinstalliern, allein weil man auch drauf Spielen kann, aber es spricht nichts gegen dieses Netbook, bedenken musst du das die Grafikkarte ein bisschen von deinem Arbeitsspeicher mitbenutzt, also am besten 4 Gb reinpacken und dann kannste super damit Spielen und Arbeiten


----------



## GreatDay (14. Dezember 2011)

So gekauft, möchte gerne 8GB haben welche könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?
Wären die ok?
Samsung 8GB Dual Channel Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Meiner Tante kann ich den doch auch empfehlen oder?


----------



## doodlez (14. Dezember 2011)

wenn du den Asus mit nem E450 gekauft hast dann kannste auch nen Speicher mit 1333 mhz kaufen Mushkin Enhanced Essentials SO-DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667S CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (996647) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland den zum beispiel


----------



## GreatDay (14. Dezember 2011)

Geht der auch?
Samsung 8GB Dual Channel Kit 2 x 4 GB 204 pin DDR3-1333: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Danke schonmal, bin echt gespannt was mich da erwartet


----------



## doodlez (14. Dezember 2011)

klar geht der auch, solang er nicht schneller ist, dennoch wäre der andere natürlich billiger, du hast aber auch glück das es bei dem Asus unten ne Klappe für den Ram gibt, da musste net erst noch das Netbbok auseinanderbauen


----------



## GreatDay (14. Dezember 2011)

Ja, hab mir schon Video's davon angeguckt ist echt simpel.
Damit könnte man das Thema ja schließen 

Danke nochmal


----------



## DooNeo (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde dir auch das Asus 1215n empfehlen. Top Netbook und auch nicht so teuer 399 € bei Amazone.


----------



## K3n$! (14. Dezember 2011)

Wozu brauchst du denn 8GB RAM im Notebook ? 
Mit dem Ding bekommt man ja nicht mal 4GB voll.


----------



## Superwip (14. Dezember 2011)

Was darf es denn kosten?

Das ist hier eigentlich die wichtigste Frage; wenn Geld eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt würde ich klar ein Alienware M11x oder, wenn die Grafik nicht so wichtig ist (die nVidia GraKa könnte man unter Linux sowieso nicht nutzen) vielleicht auch ein X121e Thinkpad in der Intel Version empfehlen (auch wenn das nach gängiger Definition eigentlich keine Netbooks sind)

Bei beiden kann man die Ausstattung variieren, das X121e gibt es in der billigsten Intel Version schon ab ~480€, danneben gibt es noch die AMD Versionen mit (erheblich schwächeren) E-450 ab ~370€

Das billigste M11x gibt es zwar erst für 700€ es ist aber (vor allem bei der Grafik) weit leistungsfähiger als alles andere in der Größenklasse und kann als voll Spieletauglich angesehen werden- zumindest @min sollte wirklich alles flüssig laufen


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. Dezember 2011)

Wo gibts Windows XP kostenlos


----------



## GreatDay (15. Dezember 2011)

Ähm danke Leute aber ich hab die Dinger schon bestellt, sollten gleich ankommen^^

Windows 7 haben ich hier liegen, was mein Cousin installieren wird liegt nicht mehr in meiner Hand


----------



## Murdoch (15. Dezember 2011)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Wo gibts Windows XP kostenlos


 
Das habe ich mich auch grad gefragt. 
Microsoft würde ja nichtmal Win 3.11 gratis anbieten.


----------



## Superwip (15. Dezember 2011)

Wir bekommen XP an der Uni für 3€ hinterhergeschmissen; das älteste verfügbare Windows ist ME für 50 Cent 

Wirklich gratis hat man es aber, wenn man irgendwo eine alte Version herumliegen hat


----------



## Murdoch (15. Dezember 2011)

Und ich kannte mal einen der ist günstig an Tesafilm gekommen. 

Sorry, aber Beziehungen und besondere Ermäßigungen zählen nicht.


----------



## Ementec (27. Dezember 2011)

Hallo an alle,

bin auch grad dabei mir ein Netbook/MiniNotebook zuzulegen. So bin ich auf dieses Forum aufmerksam geworden.

Nach ausgiebiger Recherche ist jetzt meine Wahl auf das aktuelle ASUS 1215B mit 12,1" Display, E-450 APU und 6320 GraKa gefallen. Das wird bei den Amazonen für günstige 299 € (incl. Versand) mit 500 GB Festplatte, 2 GB 1333 MHz Ram und ohne Windows angeboten.

Den 2 GB Riegel werde ich erstmal durch ein 8 GB Set (2 x 4 GB) Kingston HyperX 1866 MHz PNP SO-DIMM (KHX1866C11S3P1K2/8G) ersetzen. Hier ist ein ganz brauchbarer Artikel dazu: Kingston HyperX 8GB 1866MHz PnP Memory Kit For Notebooks - Sandy Bridge Notebooks Get HyperX Treatment - Legit Reviews . Schade nur, daß die 2133 MHz Rams noch nicht erhältlich sind. Die hätten außer dem höheren Takt auch noch bessere Timings.

Wie die besseren Sandybridges ist die E-450 sogar bis 1600 MHz Ram ausgelegt und da 2 RAM-Slots zur Verfügung stehen, dürften auch neue 8 GB Riegel (siehe Samsung, Corsair ...) und damit dann insgesamt 16 GB Ram-Ausbau möglich sein (ist nur nicht sinnvoll bei diesem Gerät).

Schnellere Rams laufen dank PNP mit ihrem noch höherem Takt und das ist gut so. Die APU gönnt sich den Graphikspeicher nämlich vom Hauptspeicher und profitiert von dem gesteigerten Datendurchsatz. Das heißt beim Spielen mehr fps und/oder bessere Settings.

Hab mir auch die anderen E-450 Geräte (MSI, HP, Lenovo, Sony ...) angesehen. Aber die sind nicht so schön designt, haben kleinere Screens, oft kein USB 3.0, kleinere Festplatte aber dafür soll man dann deutlich mehr bezahlen (teilweise sogar das Doppelte). Nee, nee - nicht mit mir.

Das Windows 7 x64 installiere ich mir legal von Digitalriver. Hier z.B. Windows 7 ISO Image Download - Alle Versionen - x86 x64 | BlogPirat sind Links zu den neuesten Versionen incl. SP1. Die kann man bis zu 30 Tage testen und mit einem gekauften Key legalisieren.

@DooNeo

Das 1215n ist im Vergleich eine betagte Gurke. Der Takt vom Atom ist zwar höher, aber leistungsmäßig kommt die Kombi mit ION2 nicht an den E-450 ran und kann kein DirectX 11. Bei prozessorlastigen Anwendungen ist es etwas schneller, kann aber FullHD kaum ruckelfrei wiedergeben und fürs Spielen ist es auch nicht unbedingt gedacht. Und diese zweifelhafte Leistung verbrät dann noch deutlich mehr Strom und kostet mehr (da krieg ich bei meiner Kombi z.B. die schnellen Rams dazu).

@K3n$!

Du kannst der Graphik mehr Speicher zuweisen und damit die Leistung erhöhen. 4 GB Ram-Ausbau sind da etwas wenig, 8 GB sind schon optimal.


----------



## doodlez (27. Dezember 2011)

soweit ich weis ist der E 450 nur auf 1333 ausgelegt, danach hatte ich auch schon gesucht und nichts gefunden darüber das auch 1600 funkltioniert


----------



## Ementec (28. Dezember 2011)

Die 1333 MHz sind eher symbolisch (offiziell) zu verstehen. Das ist so eine Art Standardwert bei Speicherriegeln geworden und den garantiert AMD. Es ist aber auch so, daß viele bei Ihren Artikeln und TechInfos abkupfern und da wird schon mal der selbe Fehler woanders mit eingebaut.

Außer Kingston fällt mir kein anderer Hersteller ein, der SO-Dimms mit 1600, 1833 und 2133 MHz herstellt oder in Planung hat. Wenn das BIOS kein XMS unterstützt, wird schnellerer Speicher auf 1333 MHz begrenzt. Da helfen nur PNP Module und die gibts meines Wissens nach auch nur von Kingston.

Was nur wenige wissen: schon der E-350 konnte mit 1333 MHz DDR-3 umgehen, obwohl "offiziell" 1066 MHz angegeben werden.

Aber zurück zum E-450:

Die Infos zur 1600er Unterstützung findest Du meist nicht bei Netbook / (Mini-) Notebook Artikeln, -Threads oder -Foren (außer Link 2). Die selbe APU (enthält den Memory Controller siehe http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/48423B_fusion_whitepaper_WEB.pdf - Figure 2) wird auch für Boards in MiniPCs verwendet. Bestes Beispiel (und aus selben Hause) ist das ASUS E45M1-M PRO. Da steht dann i.d.R. mehr dazu:

ASUS E45M1-M PRO / AMD E-450 - Mainboards - Planet 3DNow! Forum
AMD E450 Review, Benchmark - Reviews, News
ASUS E45M1-M PRO - Mainboards - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics

Zum Thema 1215N:

Hier ist noch ein Vergleich zwischen ASUS 1215B (allerdings E-350) und 1215N:

Asus 1215B vs Asus 1215N – which one should you pick?

Und hier noch ein interessanter Vergleich zwischen E-450 AMD E-Series E-450 Notebook Prozessor - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ und Atom 2800 Intel Atom N2800 Notebook Prozessor - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ (und der ist moderner als der D525 Intel Atom D525 Notebook Prozessor - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ vom 1215N):

Benchmarks: AMD E-450 vs. Intel Atom N2800 » Netbooknews - Mobile Computing Blog .

Auch sehr interessant ist die Rankingliste von notebookcheck.com (E-450/E-350 auf den Plätzen 342/344 und die beiden Atome auf 404/405):

Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Atom 2600/2800 Nachfolger von ASUS (EEE-PC 1025C/CE) stehen schon in den Startlöchern:

ASUS Eee PC 1025CE mit Intel Atom N2800 "Cedar Trail" für 320 Euro gelistet » Netbooknews - Mobile Computing Blog
Asus 1025CE and 1025C EEE PC – new generation Asus netbooks
Tech in Style Issue 15 (Worldwide) (Seite 8+9)

Für ein typisches Netbook ok (niedriger Verbrauch, lange Laufzeit), aber mit einem 12,x" MiniNotebook können die nicht mithalten. Ich glaube auch nicht, daß recht viele zu denen greifen, wenn zu vielleicht 50 € Unterschied ein schnelleres und augenfreundlicheres Gerät mit 2 Speicherslots statt einem erhältlich ist.

Hoffentlich kommt mein 1215B E-450/6320 ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Eee- ASUS Eee PC 1215B bald. Das Warten nervt ...


----------



## Ementec (28. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt hatte ich doch einen Moment gedacht, ich hätte mich zu früh für das MiniNotebook entschieden! ASUS bringt nämlich schon wieder ein neues raus:

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Eee- ASUS Eee PC 1225B

Aber wenn man sich die Spezifikationen durchliest, ist das 1215B doch die bessere (und ich find auch hübschere) Wahl:

ASUS Eee PC 1225B mit AMD-APUs - News Hartware.net
Neues AMD Netbook von ASUS

Glück gehabt


----------



## doodlez (28. Dezember 2011)

naja so viel bringt es dann auch nicht bei den E450 wenn man nen schnelleren Ram hat, zumindest bei Furmark, interesanter wäre es in Spielen


Bei den A Modellen hat man ganz klar gesehen das es was bringt schnelleren Ram zu kaufen, aber hab ja eh mir nen E450 Modell gekauft wo ich ganz zufrieden bin


----------



## Ementec (29. Dezember 2011)

Man muß es so sehen: Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es denn um mehr Leistung rauszuquetschen (insbesondere zum Spielen)?

Die Graphikkarte kann man nicht tauschen. Die CPU (bzw. hier APU) kann man (noch) nicht gegen eine leistungsstärkere tauschen.

Bleiben nur Speicher, Festplatte, Overclocking/Downvolting und Softwareupdates.

Die Festplatte würde ich nicht durch eine SSD ersetzen. Das macht bei dem Preisverhältnis zum MiniNotebook (noch) keinen Sinn. Für ein ordentliches leistungsstarkes Lappi mit Langzeitnutzung ist das was anderes. Aber nicht bei dem Kleinen. Eine größere Festplatte macht auch nur bedingt Sinn. Nach der Thailand-Flut sind die nicht mehr so günstig zu haben. Wenn man aber noch eine rumliegen hat oder aus einer Externen umbaut, schaut's wieder anders aus. Mir hat der Weihnachtsmann sowieso eine externe 500er Platte geschenkt, da werd ich das wohl bei dieser Kombi belassen.

Overclocking will ich auf jeden Fall ausprobieren. Bei ASUS E45M1-M PRO / AMD E-450 - Mainboards - Planet 3DNow! Forum haben die schonmal 1850 MHz für die E-450 rausgeholt, wobei das ASUS E45M1-M PRO Board ja nur einen passiven Kühler drauf hat. Komisch, daß dann aber im BIOS eine Lüftersteuerung ist  . Ich weiß noch nicht, wo die Temperaturgrenze bei AMD liegt, bzw. bis wieviel das 1215B fehlerfrei arbeitet. Verschiedendlich habe ich was von 90 Grad gelesen, aber das stimmt wahrscheinlich nicht. Intel Chips haben z.B. eine 105 Grad Notabschaltung.

Downvolting finde ich auch ein sehr interessantes Thema. Mit dem BrazosTweaker AMD Fusion Geräte leiser und effektiver machen mit BrazosTweaker soll sich so die Laufzeit am Akku verlängern lassen. Wenn dabei noch die Temperatur runtergeht, bleibt vielleicht auch etwas mehr Luft fürs Übertakten.

Mit "Software" gibts dann noch weitere Möglichkeiten:
- z.B. soll das System schon schneller werden, wenn man x64 statt x86 Windows 7 einsetzt (also am besten mehr als 4 GB installieren)
- Catalyst ist von Version zu Version unterschiedlich in der Auswirkung. Die muß man dann ausprobieren und benchmarken.
- BIOS einstellen, GraKa-Speicher erhöhen usw.

Gibt bestimmt noch mehr. Ich werds ja dann rausfinden, wenn sonst keiner Ideen postet.

Das mit dem Ram benche ich, sobald ich alles habe und kann. Heut' soll erstmal mein 1215B kommen und dann gehts ans einrichten ... .


----------



## doodlez (30. Dezember 2011)

da bin ich mal gespannt, undervolting ist interesant da hast du recht, das würde ich auch mal ausprobiern, wobei ich mit meinen 5 - 7 std im desktopmodus sehr zufrieden bin


----------



## Ementec (31. Dezember 2011)

Da bin ich wieder und diesmal direkt vom 1215B, den ich jetzt seit 2 Tagen habe 

War nach dem Auspacken zwar nicht die erhoffte Liebe auf den ersten Blick, aber jetzt bin ich vollauf zufrieden und begeistert.

*Minus:*

- Der Bereich um die Tasten und um den Bildschirm ist vom Klavierlack Typ und sehr anfällig für feinste Kratzer. Find ich sehr schade.

- Netzanschluß: Da kriegt man es ja mit der Angst zu tun, daß der abbrechen könnte, weil er so zierlich ist. Hätten die einen dickeren nehmen sollen.

- Fingerabdrücke: Ohje, da darf man keine Fettfinger haben. Man sieht überall, wo draufgelangt wurde. Da heißt es immer wieder nachwischen.

- Touchpad: Die Tasten gehen mir zu schwer. Lassen sich nicht seitlich mit Daumen bedienen, wie bei der Space-Taste. Heißt aber auch, man muß die bewusst drücken. Ich verfehle die auch recht häufig. Vielleicht Übungssache. Zum Glück gibt es Doppeltouch und Gestenfunktionen.

- Bildschirm: Leider spiegelt der ziemlich arg, aber die Auflösung ist sehr gut und Farbe und Helligkeit machen vieles wett.

- ExpressGate: Nachdem ich es ein paar Mal sehen mußte und kurz was damit probiert hatte, habe ich es auf Teufel komm raus gehasst wie die Pest. Was für ein Müll !!! Da hilft nur Platte komplett platt machen (siehe unten) und was Ordentliches drauf packen.

*Positiv:*

- Schönes Design, leicht, handlich, sehr leise bis nicht hörbar (die Festplatte ist wenn die lauteste), Bildschirm groß genug,

- Tastatur: Ich versteh' das Gemaule übers Durchbiegen nicht. Die federt nur ein bisschen aber ist ansonsten super klasse. Hab noch nie so schnell und präzise tippen können, wie hier. Also deutliches Plus von mir!

- Touchpad: alles was kleiner ist (Netbook typisch) ist Mist und die meisten sehen auch so aus. Aber dieses hier ist schön und hat eine gute Größe. Multitouch (z.B. größer/kleiner zoomen mit zwei Fingern) is ja super.

- Zu meiner Überraschung ist der Rechner richtig schnell und das schon mit den mitgelieferten 2 GB. Der Leistungsindex sagt:

Prozessor: 3,9
Speicher (RAM): 5,5
Graphik (Aero): 4,5
Graphik (Spiele): 5,9
Festplatte: 5,8

Da kann ich aber bestimmt noch was rausholen.

Der Anfang, also die *Ersteinrichtung* war eine harte Nuss. Ich beschreib mal, wie ich letztlich vorgegangen bin, vielleicht hilft es dem Einen oder Anderen weiter. Von anderen, als den hier genannten Tools rate ich aber dringend ab. Ich habe Einiges probieren müssen, daß dann entweder gar nicht so funktioniert hat, wie behauptet wurde oder wo ich die arge Vermutung hatte, es ist irgendeine Form von Schadsoftware enthalten. Leider wird vieles davon beworben und ich gehe davon aus, daß manch "hilfreicher Artikel" gefaked ist.

*Aber gut, ich habe es geschafft und ihr könnt das auch:*

Die Prozedur braucht eine SD-Karte oder einen USB-Stick mit 4 GB oder mehr und einen PC zum Einrichten und Downloaden.

Als erstes mußte die Festplatte eingerichtet werden und der ganze vorinstallierte Müll (ExpressGate) runter. Hab mir dazu eine bootfähige GParted SD Karte erstellt. Dazu gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten: mit den Tools UNetbootin UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads oder Tuxboot Tuxboot - About kann man entweder eine LiveCD darauf installieren oder die zip-Version GParted -- Download . Läuft beides gleich gut (ISO ist aber leichter verständlich). Dann GParted booten und alle Partitionen platt machen und Festplatte nach Wunsch mit primären Partitionen neu partitionieren und in NTFS formatieren. Geht recht schnell und kinderleicht.

Als nächstes mußte ein Betriebssystem drauf. Ich habe mich für Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 in 64 bit entschieden. Das läuft echt super! Wer da rummault "braucht man doch nicht" oder "32 bit reicht" usw. - sorry, aber der hat gehörig was an der Waffel und keine Ahnung, wovon er spricht!

Dazu erstmal das neueste ISO legal von DigitalRiver runterladen http://msft.digitalrivercontent.net/win/X17-59885.iso .

Das ISO auf einem USB-Stick oder wie bei mir einer SD-Karte bootfähig zu machen, war gar nicht so einfach. Da versagten viele Tools. Ich habe es schließlich mit UltraISO UltraISO - Download - CHIP Online hinbekommen und da ist noch praktisch dabei, daß man die ei.cfg (im Ordner Sources im ISO) per Hand rausnehmen kann, bevor die Karte "gebrannt" wird. Das ermöglicht ein Auswahlfenster, wo die gewünschte Windows 7 Version (also hier Ultimate) ausgewählt werden kann. Dazu braucht es keine ominösen Tools - alles Quatsch. Hier ist eine hilfreiche Anleitung zu UltraISO Voraussetzung: Die Applikation UltraISO - Praxis: Windows-7-Installation von USB-Stick booten .

Fertige Karte oder Stick einstöpseln, booten und installieren. Dauert ein bisschen ... .

Als nächstes alle Treiber von ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Eee- ASUS Eee PC 1215B installieren (64bit Windows7 auswählen). Mit dem Treiber fürs WLAN hatte ich das Problem, daß die Installation versagte. Ist aber kein Problem. Einfach in den Gerätemanager gehen, das Problemkind auswählen und den Treiber in dem Ordner suchen lassen, wo das zip entpackt wurde. Dann macht er es eben so und es läuft auch.

Anschließend noch den aktuellen Catalyst installieren http://support.amd.com/us/Pages/Catalyst-Hotfixes.aspx . Ich habe erstmal 11.11c genommen. Den 12er probier ich, sobald ich ein paar Benchmark Tools installiert habe.

Weitere nützliche Tools:

AMD System Monitor AMD System Monitor
Brazos Tweaker brazostweaker - Tool for undervolting/clocking Brazos platform APU's - Google Project Hosting

Und hier noch ein super Tool zum Testen, ob Euer Laptop defekte Pixel im Display hat Dead Pixel Locator

Zum Schluß noch Tipps und Wissenswertes zur Aktivierung Eurer Windows Version FAQ: Windows aktivieren | c't

Wünsche gutes Gelingen!


----------



## Ementec (3. Januar 2012)

So da bin ich wieder.

Hab mich die letzten Tage mit den Multimediafähigkeiten beschäftigt. Nachdem überall die FullHD Wiedergabe beworben wurde, wollte ich das natürlich auch. Leider steht nirgends dabei, wie und womit das gehen soll. Wenn Ihr Euch das auch schon gefragt habt, dann habe ich hier wieder einen guten Tip:

den Media Player Classic Home Cinema (gibts für 32- und 64bit, bei mir läuft er natürlich in 64bit):

Download Media Player Classic Home Cinema, Free Video Player Download

Der benutzt über DXVA die Hardware der GPU. An dem Player läßt sich sehr viel einstellen, um ihn komfortabler zu machen und die Qualität zu maximieren. Selbst die aufwendigsten FullHD-Videos in besten Einstellungen stellen kein Problem dar. Wenn man dann noch die Audioprofile passend zum Film ändert, kann ich nur "einfach Klasse" sagen. Der Miniläppi hat tierisch was drauf für den günstigen Preis.

Anscheindend geht auch 3D über die HDMI Schnittstelle, aber da ich keinen 3D TV zum probieren habe, konnte ich das noch nicht testen.

Das ist jetzt mein neuer Standardplayer  . Den Windows Media Player könnt Ihr getrost löschen. Braucht keiner.

Zur Gesamtleistung:

Ich habe schon einiges mit dem Läppi angestellt und bin schwer beeindruckt. Obwohl ich bis jetzt nur die 2 GB Standard drin hab, sind die noch nicht einmal zu knapp gewesen. Aber für´s Spielen mach ich demnächst die schnellen 8 GB (s.o.) rein. Das 64bit Ultimate läuft super. Kanns nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## RubinRaptoR (3. Januar 2012)

Ementec schrieb:


> Als nächstes mußte ein Betriebssystem drauf. Ich habe mich für Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 in 64 bit entschieden. Das läuft echt super! *Wer da rummault "braucht man doch nicht" oder "32 bit reicht" usw. - sorry, aber der hat gehörig was an der Waffel und keine Ahnung, wovon er spricht!*


 
Kurz und kanpp: An diesem Punkt habe ich aufgehört deinen bis dahin sehr ausführlichen, in Teilen sich allerdings widersprechenden (schwer Tasten zu treffen - noch nie so präzise geschrieben ), Text weiter zu lesen...


----------



## Ementec (3. Januar 2012)

xxxRaptoRxxx schrieb:


> Kurz und kanpp: An diesem Punkt habe ich aufgehört deinen bis dahin sehr ausführlichen, in Teilen sich allerdings widersprechenden (schwer Tasten zu treffen - noch nie so präzise geschrieben ), Text weiter zu lesen...


 
Hä? Wo habe ich mir wiedersprochen?

Ich hab doch geschrieben, daß mir die Tastatur liegt. Ich finde den Anschlag und die Größe der Tasten gut dimensioniert. Ich kann damit schön schnell schreiben ohne größere Tippfehler zu produzieren. Das ist mit wichtig und bei anderen Tastaturen hatte ich bisher kein so positives Gefühl.

Hab vor dem Kauf etliche Reviews und Bewertungen gelesen, wo sich die Autoren über "Durchbiegen der Tastatur", nicht eingerastete Tasten usw. beklagt haben. Klang schon nach Billigqualität. Da ich das aber so nicht nachvollziehen kann, habe ich das entsprechend aus meiner Sicht wieder gegeben.

Ich glaub Du verwechselst das mit meiner Bewertung zum Touchpad. Ich bin so der Typ, der beim Tippen mit der Daumenseite die Spacetaste drückt und das versuche ich aus Gewohnheit dann auch beim Touchpad. Das geht hier aber nicht so einfach. Die Taste muß ich bewusst und zielgenau erwischen, sonst treffe ich den Rand darüber. Wenn die etwas breiter und leichtgängiger wäre (z.B. wie beim HP Pavillon), wär das Touchpad perfekt. Es ist aber auch so schon besser und schöner als alles, was ich bisher bei Netbooks gesehen habe.

Zum Thema Windows habe ich in verschiedenen Threads sinnfreie Antworten gelesen, die den Fragenden mit Sicherheit nur verwirren. Die Tendenz ging da immer zu "weniger ist mehr", so als würde maximal Premium 32bit laufen. Das ist aber Quatsch und mußte mal klargestellt werden. Das 1215B ist kein Netbook mehr sondern ein ausgereiftes Mini-Notebook mit entsprechend besserer Leistung. Warum soll man sich da Starter bis max. Premium antun und mit 32bit die Speichergröße limitieren?

Aus den Postings zum Leistungsindex läßt sich auch schlußfolgern, daß die APU mit 64bit bessere Werte liefert. Ich hab die 32bit Version zwar nicht probiert, aber ich kann immerhin bestätigen, daß er in 64bit richtig schön schnell läuft. Und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit, weil ich nach den diversen Aussagen weniger erwartet habe.

Mal was anderes und ich hoffe jmd. weiß was dazu:

Ich habe versucht das BIOS wie beim 1215N (EZFlash?) vereinfacht zu flashen, also BIOS ROM auf FAT16 SD und dann nach Neustart ALT+F2 drücken. Hat aber nicht geklappt. Geht das irgendwie doch und was muß ich ändern?


----------



## doodlez (3. Januar 2012)

der speicher wird nicht limitiert auch nicht bei der 32 bit Version von Home Premium denn die Grafikkarte nimmt genau so viel Speicher weg das es nichts ausmacht, hatte 32 und 64 Bit drauf und bei beiden wurde gleich angezeigt bei 4GB



wegen dem Flashen, eigentlich kannst du auch locker im Windows Flashen, das ist nicht mehr so schlimm wie damals



mich würd allerdings immernoch interesieren ob man jétzt bessere Performance bei Spielen hat wenn man 1600 mhz Ram kauft, interesanterweise hast du bei Speicher die Note 5.5 und ich 5,9


----------



## Ementec (4. Januar 2012)

doodlez schrieb:


> der speicher wird nicht limitiert auch nicht bei der 32 bit Version von Home Premium denn die Grafikkarte nimmt genau so viel Speicher weg das es nichts ausmacht, hatte 32 und 64 Bit drauf und bei beiden wurde gleich angezeigt bei 4GB



Wenn man es so sieht (4GB minus GraKa Ram) dann richtig, ich möchte aber gleich 8 GB reinpacken und damit geht das dann nicht.



> wegen dem Flashen, eigentlich kannst du auch locker im Windows Flashen, das ist nicht mehr so schlimm wie damals



Das ist der einzigste Nachteil am 64bit Betriebssystem. Der BUpdater von ASUS läuft damit nicht. Ich muß also entweder ein bootfähiges DOS System kreieren (z.B. DOS SD) mit BUpdater und ROM drauf oder eine andere Lösung finden. Hab im folgenden Link zum 1215N was dazu gefunden, aber am 1215B noch nicht zum Laufen bekommen. Deshalb wollte ich wissen, ob bei Euch das funktioniert und wenn ja, wie:

Cryptohaze Blog: Updating the BIOS using EZ-Flash on the Asus 1215N



> mich würd allerdings immernoch interesieren ob man jétzt bessere Performance bei Spielen hat wenn man 1600 mhz Ram kauft, interesanterweise hast du bei Speicher die Note 5.5 und ich 5,9



Hab das RAM noch nicht, aber wenn es da ist, wird gebencht.

Wegen den Bewertungen: Hast Du jetzt anderes RAM, als das Hynix drin (oder mehr)? Vielleicht ist auch deine Einstellung im BIOS anders. Hab das mit den Profilen noch nicht ausgetestet. Bei mir steht es noch auf "Cool & Quiet".


----------



## Ementec (4. Januar 2012)

Ok, das mit dem BIOS Update hat sich erledigt. Man braucht ja gar nicht dieses rückständige DOS Tool dafür. Hab (ohne es bemerkt zu haben) ja schon ein handliches Tool installiert, das ASUS Update für Eee PC. Damit geht es schnell und problemlos: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Troubleshooting Eee PC 1215B


----------



## doodlez (4. Januar 2012)

naja habe ein anderes Netbook aber eventuell haste ja noch nen 1066 mhz Ram drin, meiner is vom hundai und läuft mit 1333mhz


----------



## 13:37 (4. Januar 2012)

Welche RAM Riegel sind denn die besten für netbooks?


----------



## Ementec (5. Januar 2012)

13:37 schrieb:


> Welche RAM Riegel sind denn die besten für netbooks?


 
Das kann man so pauschal nicht beantworten. Das ist insbesondere abhängig von CPU/APU, RAM-Controller, BIOS Unterstützung usw. . Und selbst dann ist nicht immer garantiert, daß das RAM in den erwarteten Spezifikationen läuft. Manche brauchen XMS Profile, PNP (Plug N Play) umgeht dies zwar, aber ob die auch überall laufen weiß ich nicht.

Die schnellsten SO-DIMMs (Taktraten von 1600, 1833 und bald 2133 MHz) gibts von Kingston. Bei 1333 MHz siehts wieder anders aus. Da sind Latenzen, Spannungen usw. verschieden und das kann einiges ausmachen. Nicht zuletzt ist auch die Frage, ob der Mehrpreis in dem Rechner gerechtfertigt ist. Wenn man für sein Netbook z.B. 200 EUR ausgibt und dann nochmal 100 EUR für RAM, ist es vielleicht sinnvoller gleich einen Rechner für 300 EUR zu nehmen, der durch bessere Komponenten eine höhere Leistung bietet. Ausschlaggebend ist zuerst die Leistung der GPU, dann der CPU und erst danach das RAM.



doodlez schrieb:


> naja habe ein anderes Netbook aber eventuell haste ja noch nen 1066 mhz Ram drin, meiner is vom hundai und läuft mit 1333mhz



Hab gedacht Du hast auch ein 1215B. Mein derzeitges RAM (Auslieferungszustand) ist dieses hier: Hynix 2 GB 10600 (1333 MHz RAM) 9-9-9-24

http://www.ementec.de/bilder/Hynix_2GB.jpg

Laut CPU-Z http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html läuft es bei mir mit bis zu 1353 MHz (676,5 DDR), FSBRAM = 3:20. Das Modul sieht ein bisschen nach ValueRam aus (günstig und nicht besonders schnell).

Die CPU soll bis zu 1674 MHz schnell sein bei max. FSB 101,5 MHz und Multiplikator 16,5. Scheint so, als wenn eine minimale Übertaktung des FSB herstellerseitig vorhanden ist.

Ich habe mal ein paar Benchmarks laufen lassen, um den besten Catalyst Treiber zu finden:

ASUS Supportseite

*Version 8.792:* http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16360793 *3DMark06: 2672 Punkte* - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2481724 *3DMark11: 337 Punkte*
*Version 8.871:* http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16360757 *3DMark06: 2674 Punkte* - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2480067 *3DMark11: 339 Punkte*

AMD Supportseite

*Version 11.12:* http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16360838 *3DMark06: 2667 Punkte* - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2479971 *3DMark11: 343 Punkte*
*Version 11.11a:* http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16360873 *3DMark06: 2670 Punkte* - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2479255 *3DMark11: 340 Punkte*
*Version 11.11b:* http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16363031 *3DMark06: 2665 Punkte* - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2479656 *3DMark11: 334 Punkte*
*Version 11.11c:* http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16364339 *3DMark06: 2668 Punkte* - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2482855 *3DMark11: 338 Punkte*
*Version 12.1pre:* http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16363109 *3DMark06: 2678 Punkte* - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2479882 *3DMark11: 341 Punkte*

Die einzelnen Versionen scheinen leistungsmäßig nicht so unterschiedlich zu sein. Die Differenzen sind vermutlich toleranzbedingt. Ich würde die jeweils letzte Version (momentan 12.1 Preview) vorziehen, da dort Optimierungen und Fehlerbereinigungen zu erwarten sind, die man nicht unbedingt in Benchmarks aber vielleicht beim Spielen sehen wird.

Mich hat aber gewundert, daß die Leistungswerte nicht an die überall im Netz zu findenden Werte von Pierre Lecourt von Blogeee (immerhin über 7 % mehr) http://www.blogeee.net/2011/08/amd-e-450-intel-n2800-premieres-mesures-de-performances/ heranreichen. Möglicherweise wird das verwendete MSI X370 von Haus aus höher übertaktet, aber davon steht nichts dabei. Der Ram wird mit 4 GB angegeben. Dies könnte auch Auswirkungen gehabt haben. Aber so viel?

Interessanterweise ist das 1215B in einem anderen Vergleich trotz 1,5 MHz langsamerem FSB über 9,5 % schneller, als das ASUS E45M1-PRO http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=401266&garpg=13 .

Wie sind Eure Werte bei 3DMark06 http://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/3dmark06/download/ und 3DMark11 http://www.3dmark.com/de/3dmark11/download/ ?

Furmark http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/ lässt die APU im schlechtesten Fall 79 Grad warm werden. Der Lüfter bleibt dabei ziemlich ruhig. Also scheint noch ausreichend Potential fürs Übertakten vorhanden zu sein. Leider kann Furmark den Turbowert nicht anzeigen. Dazu muß man GPU-Z http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/SysInfo/GPU-Z/ parallel laufen lassen (Sensors-Seite). Unter Last springt der Takt von 275 MHz auf 600 MHz.


----------



## Ementec (6. Januar 2012)

Das mit den verschiedenen Catalyst Versionen ist etwas verwirrend, deshalb hab ich mir das Ganze noch einmal genauer angeschaut. Außer der 11/12er Serie gibt es parallel eine 8(vielleicht bald 9)er Serie für embedded GPUs wie Radeon 6320, die im Download etwa doppelt so groß ist. Ich habe zuerst angenommen, die 11er Versionen wären aktueller, aber dem ist nicht so. 11er Versionen, die neuer als 8er Versionen sind, enthalten den gleichen Treiber. Das heißt, erst sobald eine neue 8/9er Version rauskommt, gibts wieder einen neuen Treiber.

Klingt eigentlich logisch, wäre da nicht wieder eine Ausnahme. Die 12.1 pre enthält einen etwas neueren Treiber. Um das Ganze zu entwirren verwende ich daher jetzt die Treibernummer mit Angabe aus welcher Catalyst Version für die neuen Tests:

*Treiber 8.871 (27.06.2011) Catalyst 8.792:*

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16365885 *3DMark06: 2664 Punkte* - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2487119 *3DMark11: 336 Punkte*

*Treiber 8.920 (09.11.2011) Catalyst 8.871 + 11er:*

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16366374 *3DMark06: 2678 Punkte* - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2487365 *3DMark11: 341 Punkte*

*Treiber 8.930 (08.12.2011) Catalyst 12.1pre:*

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16366551 *3DMark06: 2665 Punkte* - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2487786 *3DMark11: 342 Punkte*

Vom Gefühl her scheint der 8.920 ausgereifter. Der letzte embedded Catalyst ist hier zu finden http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/embedded/Pages/embedded_windows_all.aspx , die 12.1 pre hier http://support.amd.com/us/Pages/Catalyst-Hotfixes.aspx .

*Undervolting:*

Nebenbei habe ich erste Tests mit Undervolting über den BrazosTweaker http://code.google.com/p/brazostweaker/ unternommen. Wie weit man mit der Spannung runtergehen kann, ist abhängig von der CPU/GPU Last. Ist die Spannung besonders niedrig und die Last gering, funktioniert vielleicht noch alles, aber sobald z.B. ein Hintergrund Task die Last erhöht, kann sofort das gesamte System einfrieren. Deshalb muß sich die Suche nach der niedrigsten stabilen Spannung an maximaler Last orientieren. Für diesen Zweck eignet sich ein kombinierter Stresstest wie Furmark http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/ ganz gut.

Bei Standardspannung von 1,3500 V wird der 1215B mit E-450 im Furmark bis zu 79 Grad warm. Das scheint das absolute Maximum darzustellen. In meiner Testserie ergab sich als stabilster niedriger Wert 1,2000 V. Dabei sank die Höchsttemperatur um glatt 10 Grad auf nur noch bis zu 69 Grad! Ich habe Furmark damit über Stunden laufen lassen, ohne Pixelfehler zu bekommen oder das System einzufrieren. Es geht zwar noch eine Stufe niedriger auf 1,1875 V aber spätestens die nächste Stufe von 1,7500 V führt zum Einfrieren unter Last. Eine Stufe drüber auf 1,2000 V zu belassen ist sinnvoll, um bei Schwankungen einen Puffer zu haben.

Jetzt wäre natürlich interessant zu wissen, um wieviel länger der Akku damit durchhält. Zumindest BatteryMeter V 1.1 http://addgadget.com/ , bei dem ich bisher das Gefühl hatte, die Laufzeit passt, kann das wohl nicht. Bis zu 10% könnten schon drin sein.

3DMark Test bei 1,2000 V zeigten keinen Einfluß auf das Ergebnis. Undervolting beeinflußt somit nur Erwärmung und Laufzeit und das postiv.


----------



## doodlez (6. Januar 2012)

also habe jetzt bei mir nen test gemacht AMD Radeon HD 6320 video card benchmark result - AMD E-450 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics,Hewlett-Packard 3387 score: 2543 3DMarks und furmark sagt mir auch max 79 C und mein ram Läuft auch mit 3:20 9 9 9 24 33 und 676.3 mhz hab nen HP DM1 4055eg




ich frage mich wie man die wie man die Werte beim Brazostweaker Speichern kann damit er nachm Windowsstart automatisch undervolting betreibt


----------



## Ementec (7. Januar 2012)

doodlez schrieb:


> also habe jetzt bei mir nen test gemacht AMD Radeon HD 6320 video card benchmark result - AMD E-450 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics,Hewlett-Packard 3387 score: 2543 3DMarks und furmark sagt mir auch max 79 C und mein ram Läuft auch mit 3:20 9 9 9 24 33 und 676.3 mhz hab nen HP DM1 4055eg


 
Danke fürs Testen. Dann kommst Du auch nicht an die Werte von dem MSI X370 von Bloggee. Also isses wohl normal und die haben den Test vielleicht frisiert? Hab schon gedacht bei mir wäre die Handbremse leicht angezogen  



> ich frage mich wie man die wie man die Werte beim Brazostweaker Speichern kann damit er nachm Windowsstart automatisch undervolting betreibt



So weit bin ich noch nicht, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen über die Funktion "AMD PowerPlan". Vielleicht kann man auch einen Kommandoaufruf in den Startordner legen. Hast Du die getestete Spannung unter Furmark laufen lassen?

*Zum RAM:*

Ich glaub, daß hier wird einige brennend interessieren: Bisher gab es nur einen Hersteller von SO-DIMMs mit 1866 MHz in PNP, nämlich Kingston mit seinen HyperX Modulen in 2x2 (4 GB) Kingston Technology Company - Kingston Memory Search - Search Results for: KHX1866C11S3P1K2/4G und 2x4 (8 GB) Kingston Technology Company - Kingston Memory Search - Search Results for: KHX1866C11S3P1K2/8G Kits. Die Module sind klassifiziert als PC14600 mit 11-11-11-27 Timings.

Bei der Suche nach dem günstigsten Anbieter habe ich ein brandneues Konkurrenzprodukt entdeckt, daß durch bessere Timings, noch höhere Geschwindigkeit und einem weitaus günstigeren Preis die bisherigen Top-RAMs von Kingston auf Platz 2 deklassieren dürfte:

Corsair Vengeance High Performance PC3-15000 mit 10-10-10-27 Timings

Englische Seite (besser) Vengeance®
Deutsche Seite Vengeance®

Das Ram gibt es wie bei Kingston in 2x2 (4 GB) und 2x4 (8 GB) Kits mit entweder 1866 oder 1600 MHz.

Das Topkit mit 8 GB 1866 MHz (siehe Link) ist ab ca. 80 EUR zu haben. Das vergleichbare Kingston Kit kostet etwa 30 EUR mehr.

Was Kingston mit PNP (steht für Plug and Play, egal was das BIOS kann) bezeichnet, heißt bei Corsair schlicht autooverclocking, soll sich aber noch besser an die Fähigkeiten des RAM-Controllers anpassen. Ein Test ist in der aktuellen PC Games Hardware 02/2012 (siehe Zeitungsstand Eures Vertrauens).

Also ich sag da nur: is ja geil, die hol ich mir


----------



## doodlez (7. Januar 2012)

die frage dabei ist immernoch inwiefern sich die performance verbessert, wenn überhaupt soviel das sich der aufpreis lohnt, kann mir jetzt garnicht so vorstellen das es was bringt, ausser die eventuell besseren timings

C
hab mittlerweile es hinbekommen wie man hinbekommt mit dem brazostweaker 11C issser nach unten und im idle Modus hab ich ungefähr 2 Std mehr Akkulaufzeit wenns nur ums Chatten geht, also knapp 9 - 10 std


----------



## Ementec (7. Januar 2012)

Bei wieviel Volt bist Du? Und bedenke Chatten usw. ist keine Last! Es muß eine Furmark stabile Spannung sein, nicht daß Dir irgendwann bei einer wichtigen Sache der Rechner einfriert und Daten weg sind.

Zum Ram:

Also zuerst wollte ich die Kingston. Liegen so bei 110 EUR aufwärts. Die Corsairs für um die 80 EUR sehe ich nicht als Aufpreis im Vergleich zu anderen Riegeln. Dafür gibts aber bessere Performance. Wenn ich sie hab, bench ich sie. Ein paar von den Angeboten hier 8GB CORSAIR Vengeance - High Performance Laptop Memory (CMSX8GX3M2A1866C10) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de sind schon extrem. Frag mich was mit denen los ist, wenn ab 25,60 EUR Angebote gelistet werden? Ist das wie mit verbeulten Konserven


----------



## doodlez (7. Januar 2012)

also hab ma auf der Seite geschaut obs so ungefähre Einstellungen gibt und hab die übernommen die für nen E350 vorgeschlagen wurden 


P0 1,2250
P1 1,0500
P2 0,8250 diesen Wert hab ich selber ermittelt um zu Wissen wie weit er noch runter geht ohne das er einfriert zwecks Idle modus chatten und so
NB P0 0,8500
NB P1 0,8000


Diese Werte Laufen bei mir Stabil und wenns bei dir so läuft musste einfach auf Service drücken und dann nen Haken bei Make Custom ...... und dann Updaten dann sollte es eigentlich gehen




zu dem Ram wäre ich ma interesiert, weil je öfters ich jetzt schaue finde ich das der Brazos bis zu 1333 Mhz unterstützt und die Lianos ein bisschen mehr, aber das werden wir ja sehen, ich finde aber für das bisschen mehr Performance würde nicht so viel ausgeben da die Apu eher der Flaschenhals ist


----------



## Ementec (8. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe bis jetzt nur auf der ersten Seite vom BraosTweaker "P0" was eingestellt. Dort lief 1,2000 V im Furmark über lange Zeit stabil. Mit den anderen Werten habe ich mich noch nicht weiter befasst. Muß ich mir erst eine Hilfe dazu durchlesen, weil so selbsterklärend isses ja leider nicht.

Zum Ram gibts unterschiedliche Angebote Amazon.de: Neu und gebraucht: Corsair Vengeance SoDimm CL10 PC3-14900 Arbeitsspeicher 8GB (1866MHz, 4x 2GB) DDR3-RAM Kit , noch etwas günstiger gehts sogar beim Hitmeister (1 Kit haben die noch zu dem Preis) 8GB CORSAIR Vengeance - High Performance Laptop Memory (CMSX8GX3M2A1866C10) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de , wobei ich mich schon frag, warum die einen sooo günstig sind und andere normalpreisig klingen (trotzdem wesentlich günstiger als im Vergleich zu Kingston)?

Von dem 1866 Rams gibt es nur ein 2 x 4 GB Kit. Bei Amazon ist das in der Beschreibung zwar vertauscht 4 x 2 GB, aber die Artikelnummer für das 2 x 4 GB 1866 SO-DIMM Kit und das Bild stimmen schon. Hab mal ein Kit NEU für 26,14 € (inkl. Gratisversand) geordert und wenn es nicht das ist, was ich will, gehts eben wieder zurück. Ist bei denen ja zum Glück recht einfach. Wenn's das Richtige ist, wird gebencht und gefreut


----------



## doodlez (8. Januar 2012)

naja mein netbook läuft nicht auf 1,2000 aber das ist ja nicht so schlimm , so oft isses ja nicht ausgelastet und wird eh mehr zum surfen aufm bett benutzt, weshalb die Preise so schwanken kann ich net sagen


----------



## Ementec (10. Januar 2012)

doodlez schrieb:


> naja mein netbook läuft nicht auf 1,2000 aber das ist ja nicht so schlimm , so oft isses ja nicht ausgelastet
> 
> und wird eh mehr zum surfen aufm bett benutzt, weshalb die Preise so schwanken kann ich net sagen


 
Geht nicht bei der Spannung? Ich geb Dir / Euch mal meine Werte. Ich habe nämlich mal einiges durchgetestet und Ihr werdet Augen machen 

*Brazos Tweaker mit ASUS 1215B E-450:*

Soweit ich das verstanden hab, hat AMD beim E-450 doch deutlich mehr verändert, als nur den Takt leicht anzuheben und Turbo für GPU nachrüsten. Anders als der E-350 benutzt der E-450 (wie auch der C-50) nur 2 Zustände, nämlich P0 und P1. P2 wird zwar nicht benötigt, bekommt aber die selben Werte wie bei P1 eingetragen. Mit den Spannungen läßt sich auch wesentlich weiter runtergehen. Dies hat auf die Leistung keinen Einfluß, aber durch die eingesparte Energie geht die Temperatur sehr deutlich runter (weniger Lüfterbedarf + noch leiser) und dadurch hält der Akku dann insgesamt länger. Wie lang das ist, hängt zwar immer von der individuellen Handhabung ab, aber bei typischer Office- und Surfverwendung kann damit bestimmt eine Verdoppelung oder mehr erreicht werden. Die größten Abnehmer sind dann nur noch Display, ab und an die Festplatte und WLAN.

Nachfolgend meine *Maximalperformance Werte in P0:*

Multiplikator Teiler: 1,0 statt 2,0
VID: 1,2000 V
CLK: (noch unverändert)

Diese Werte sind unter extremster Last stabil. Bei 1,1750 V erfolgt aber sicheres Freeze. Eine Stufe darüber (1,1875 V) geht wieder, aber ohne Garantie.
Größte Überraschung ist hier der Teiler. Der läßt sich nämlich hier bis auf 1,0 runterstellen und laut CPU-Z läuft dann die APU mit gigantischen 3348 MHz Maximaltakt  . Maximal sage ich ausdrücklich deswegen, weil der FSB immer zwischen 99,8 und 101,5 MHz zu eiern scheint. Das dürfte dann auch für die Toleranzen beim 3DMark verantwortlich sein. Leider werden die über 3 GHz nicht leistungsmäßig umgesetzt, aber gibt immerhin ein guuutes Gefühl 

*Minimalperformance Werte in P1 und P2:*

Multiplikator Teiler: 17,0 (Maximum)
VID: 0,7750 V
CLK: (noch) unverändert

Diese Werte sind wieder unter extremster Last stabil. Bei 0,7500 V erfolgt sicheres Freeze. Eine Stufe darüber (0,7625 V) geht wieder, aber ohne Garantie.
Auch hier überrascht der Teiler. Schreibt der Autor, daß der E-350 auch mit 400 MHz betrieben werden kann, so geht es beim E-450 sogar schon mit 195-197 MHz  . Der FSB eiert hier stabiler und näher am 101,5 Soll FSB. Aber man merkt doch deutlich die nur knapp mehr als ein Zehntel Gesamtleistung (z.B. durch leichte, aber sichtbare Verzögerung bei Texteingabe).
Diese Performance eignet sich hauptsächlich für Nebenbeischreiber auf Akku (z.B. Chat, ICQ ...) und gibt die längste Laufzeit. Man kann mit der geringen CPU-Taktung sogar VideoRIPs von BlueRay in FullHD Auflösung OHNE Ruckler anschauen, wenn man nix anderes nebenbei macht! Schon unglaublich, was der Kleine alles kann 

*IDLE Performance (aber außer der Reihe):*

Multiplikator Teiler: 17,0 (Maximum)
VID: 0,6000 V
CLK: (noch) unverändert

Mich hat noch interessiert, was der unterste Wert fürs quasi Nixtun ist (bischen Text eingeben, Maus bewegen etc.). Dies wäre sinnvoll für eine Erweiterung des Tweakers. 0,6000 V sind da noch richtig stabil. Eine Stufe drunter (0,5875 V) ist zwar noch möglich, würde ich aber nicht mehr nehmen. Bei 0,575 V erfolgt ganz sicher das Freeze.

*GPU Performance:*

Auch bei der GPU läßt sich einiges einsparen. "NB P0" ist Höchstleistung, "NB P1" ist Standardleistung. Die Spannungswerte sind wieder die stabilsten Niedrigen. Was anderes läßt sich nicht einstellen.

*Maximalperformance NB P0:*

Multiplikator Teiler: 6,0 (nicht änderbar)
VID: 0,8750 V
CLK: (noch) unverändert

*Standardperformance NB P1:*

Multiplikator Teiler: 9,5 (nicht änderbar)
VID: 0,7750 V
CLK: (noch) unverändert

Die Spannung bei NB P1 war nicht ganz so einfach rauszufinden, weil der Turbo ja immer sofort anspringt, wenn etwas mehr Leistung benötigt wird. Das sieht man gut, wenn man GUP-Z auf der Sensorseite laufen läßt und kleine Videos mit MPCHC abspielt. Es geht zwar noch etwas weiter runter, aber dann sind Blitze (kurz aufblendende falsche Zeilen, wie Pixelfehler) zu sehen.

Ich habs mit den Werten jetzt so wie doodlez gemacht und als Standard übernommen. Unter Maximallast / Höchstleistung wird die APU dank zusätzlicher GPU-Absenkung nur noch 65 Grad warm. Ohne GPU-Absenkung 69 Grad, mit Standardwerten 79 Grad. 14 Grad und viel Strom eingespart 

Bei meinen Tests habe ich es mal geschafft, den GPU Turbo von 600 auf 606 MHz hochzutreiben. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr, wie ich das gemacht habe, aber das wäre sinnvoll. Vielleicht ging das wegen der verringerten TDP?


----------



## doodlez (10. Januar 2012)

Zu dem Turbocore der Gpu hätte ich ne Frage und zwar, wird bei mir in Gpu Z nicht angezeigt das die Grafikkarte leicht übertaktet, kann es sein das der irgendwie deaktiviert ist?


----------



## Ementec (11. Januar 2012)

doodlez schrieb:


> Zu dem Turbocore der Gpu hätte ich ne Frage und zwar, wird bei mir in Gpu Z nicht angezeigt das die Grafikkarte leicht übertaktet, kann es sein das der irgendwie deaktiviert ist?


 
Die GPU hat 3 Geschwindigkeitsstufen:

- 275,0 MHz (Mindestgeschwindigkeit: leichte Aufgaben)
- 507,7 MHz (Volle Geschwindigkeit: mittlere Aufgaben)
- 600,0 MHz (Turbo-Geschwindigkeit: Maximallast)

Bei mir lief er sogar mal mit 606 MHz, aber ich weiß die Einstellung leider nicht mehr.

Laß mal nebenbei ein Video mittlerer Auflösung im Fenster laufen. Dann siehst Du auf der Sensors-Seite, wie zwischen den Stufen rauf- und runtergesprungen wird. Der Turbo läuft bei Furmark unter Volllast quasi dauernd. Abschalten läßt der sich nicht (auch nicht über den Multiplikator im BrazosTweaker). Höchstens, wenn Du den PowerPlan auf PowerSavingMode stellst.


----------



## doodlez (11. Januar 2012)

Entweder geht das Programm net richtig oder irgendwas stimmt mit dem Treiber nicht, da er dauerhaft auf 275 bleibt, egal was ich mache


----------



## Ementec (11. Januar 2012)

doodlez schrieb:


> Entweder geht das Programm net richtig oder irgendwas stimmt mit dem Treiber nicht, da er dauerhaft auf 275 bleibt, egal was ich mache


 
Ändert sich die Graphanzeige (rot, von rechts nach links laufend)? Wenn Du da Ausschläge drin hast, kannst Du mit dem Zeiger drübergehen (pixelgenau) und er zeigt Dir darunter an, wie hoch der Takt da war. Wenn Du nur 275 MHz hast, dürften keine Ausschläge drin sein. Mußt aber auch was über den Graphikchip laufen lassen, z.B. Furmark, Video über MPCHC, ... .

Wegen dem *Treiber*, nimm den vom nachfolgenden Link - *ganz neu,von heute Nacht*:

AMD Embedded GPU and Chipset Driver for Windows XP/Vista/7

Wenn er runtergeladen ist, geh in den Gerätemanager, wähle die Graphikkarte aus, klicke auf Treiber und dann unten auf Deinstallieren. In dem sich öffnenden Fenster das Häkchen setzen bei "Die Treibersoftware für dieses Gerät löschen" und dann bestätigen. Wenn's runtergeschmissen ist, den Catalyst vom Link installieren.

Ich vermute aber mal, daß das Dein Problem (sofern vorhanden) nicht löst. Könnte sein, daß Du was verstellt hast (im BIOS, BrazosTweaker, k.A.?).


----------



## doodlez (11. Januar 2012)

ok mit dem Treiber scheint wohl der Sensor richtig zu funktionieren, da er jetzt anzeigt das er bis auf 600 hochgeht, im Bios selber gibts ja eh nicht viel umzustellen und Spiele sind ja auch immer gut gelaufen


----------



## Ementec (12. Januar 2012)

Hab den neuen Embedded Catalyst auch erst heut morgen installiert. Der Graphikkartentreiber scheint der selbe zu sein, wie in der 12.1 pre, aber die embedded Version enthält wohl noch weitere wichtige Treiberupdates (z.B. SATA habe ich gesehen).

Das mit dem BIOS habe ich vermutet, weil Du einen anderes Modell hast. Deshalb kann es auch gut sein, daß Deine Spannungswerte von meinen variieren. Die Hersteller verwenden ja nicht alle die gleichen Bauteile.

Schön, wenn's bei Dir läuft.


----------



## Ementec (12. Januar 2012)

Gestern kam übrigens meine RAM-Bestellung! Und ich glaube ich weiß jetzt, warum die so günstig war:

Falls jetzt jmd. danach sucht - die günstigen Angebote sind weg! Hat wohl jeder, der hier mitliest gleich zugeschlagen 

War anscheinend ein Fehler seitens Amazon oder deren Anbieter. Mir haben die ein 4 GB Corsair Vengeance 1600 MHz Modul geschickt, statt dem 2 x 4 GB Kit 1866 MHz. Steht aber überall drin, daß ich das bessere Kit gekauft habe. Nur im Päckchen ist ein Lieferschein über das falsche Modul. Auf telefonische Rückfrage wussten die auch gleich, worum es geht (war wohl nicht der Einzigste). Reklamation läuft schon. Ich gehe davon aus, daß die nächste Lieferung richtig ist, auch wenn es für den Anbieter wohl ein Verlust sein dürfte.

Ich habs mal getestet, damit nicht nochmal reklamiert werden muß, falls das bessere Kit den Dienst verweigern sollte:

*8.930 (05.12.2011):* http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16379184 *3DMark06: 2718 Punkte* - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2517817 *3DMark11: 337 Punkte*
*8.920 (09.11.2011):* http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16380925 *3DMark06: 2723 Punkte* - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2521879 *3DMark11: 340 Punkte*

Auf den ersten Blick hat sich erstmal nicht sooo viel nicht getan. 3DMark06 steigt um 50 Punkte und 3DMark11 scheint unverändert.

Laut diversen Programmen wie CPU-Z, SiSoft Sandra, Lavalys AIDA64 usw. wird das Modul als 800 MHz DDR (1600 MHz / PC3-12800) erkannt, aber der Takt bleibt wie beim Standard-Modul von Hynix gleich (leicht übertaktet bei ca. 680 MHz DDR lt. CPU-Z). Das liegt mit Sicherheit am BIOS, denn beim E45M1-M PRO gehts ja auch http://www.planet3dnow.de/photoplog/file.php?n=17253&w=o . Werd ich wohl ein Custom BIOS bemühen müssen oder einen anderen Trick. Wenigstens gibts verbesserte Latenzen:

Benchmark, jeweils gemittelte Werte aus mehreren AIDA64 Tests (READ/WRITE/COPY/LATENCY):

*2 GB Hynix 1333* (9-9-9-24): 3950 MB / 3750 MB / 4435 MB / 83,4 ns
*4 GB Corsair 1600* (9-8-8-20): 3965 MB / 3765 MB / 5200+ MB / 83,4 ns

Was ändert sich noch?

Die GPU gönnt sich vom Arbeitsspeicher permanent 384 MB als Graphikspeicher. Je nach Größe des Arbeitsspeichers wird noch ein weiterer Teil als Texturspeicher verwendet. Dies dürfte besonders bei graphisch aufwendigen Spielen einen Vorteil bringen:

*Bei 2 GB:* 522,8 MB
*Bei 4 GB:* 1,55 GB
*Bei 6 GB:* 2,55 GB
*Bei 8 GB:* ? (weiß ich noch nicht)

Der Leistungsindex zeigt jetzt beim RAM 5,9 statt vorher 5,5. Alles andere bleibt unverändert.

*Fazit:*

Dafür, daß das RAM etwa gleich viel kostet, wie andere 4 GB Riegel für 1333 MHz kann man schon mal nichts falsch machen. Wird sich zeigen, wieviel mit 1866 MHz und 8 GB rauszuholen ist. Die Frequenzsperre im BIOS muß auf jeden Fall weg, um das volle Potential nutzen zu können. Interessant wäre auch Undervolting der RAMs.
Nächster Schritt zur Leistungssteigerung ist auf jeden Fall das Übertakten des FSB (steigert CPU-Takt, GPU-Takt (+Turbo) und RAM-Takt gleichzeitg).


----------



## doodlez (14. Januar 2012)

naja steht ja auch in der beschreibung das die apu nur 1333 unterstützt


----------



## Ementec (14. Januar 2012)

Ist aber so nicht richtig. Die APU kann mehr. Brauchst nur mal beim E45M1-M PRO zu schauen. Das verwendet die nämlich auch.

Unser BIOS scheint aber keine höhere Frequenz zuzulassen und ein passendes BIOS Mod habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden - nur SLIC Mods http://rghost.net/25158641n (für E-450), und bei mir offenbar nicht funktionierende Overclocking Mods http://vve.su/vvesu/files/EEE/Overclock/1215B/ .

Hab schon dran gedacht das BIOS von dem o.g. Board zu flashen. Da geht das ganz leicht einzustellen, siehe hier http://www.planet3dnow.de/photoplog/file.php?n=17253&w=o. Aber die Gefahr zu bricken (Laptop wird unbrauchbar = Briefbeschwerer) ist mir doch zu groß.


----------



## doodlez (14. Januar 2012)

joah stimmt auch wieder, dafür is mir das bisschen Performance eher unwichtig, wenn ich am Ende garnix mehr mit machen kann, vorallem isses ja immernoch nen Netbook und kein Highend Teil


----------



## Ementec (17. Januar 2012)

Ich habe grad ein total nerviges Problem. Vielleicht hat jmd. von Euch einen guten Tipp für mich:

Ich habe mit dem "ASUS Update für Eee PC" ein BIOS geflasht und dabei muß wohl was schief gegangen sein. Mein Läppi bootet seit dem nämlich nicht mehr von der Festplatte. Es kommt nur oben links auf dunklem Bildschirm ein blinkenden Strich (wie Cursor unterstrichen) und nix passiert weiter.

Hinterher ist man immer schlauer, denn erst da habe ich gelesen, daß davon abgeraten wird über Windows zu flashen weil das zu derartigen Problemen führen kann. Dort wird immer empfohlen, von einem DOS USB/SD System zu booten und BUpdater zu verwenden.

Gebrickt scheint er aber nicht zu sein: Ich komme ins BIOS rein und kann sogar eine GPartEd Live-CD, die mit UnetBootIn auf SD-Karte "gebrannt" wurde, laufen lassen (geht echt problemlos). Aber ansonsten klappt irgendwie gar nix, was man bräuchte, um mit dem BUpdater von DOS aus das BIOS neu zu flashen. Die Windows-SD, die ich für die Installation am Anfang benutzt habe, bootet auch nicht. Habe zudem verschiedene DOS und Linux USB/SD Varianten erstellt, mit Grub experimentiert, aber nichts will booten, obwohl ich z.T. auch dafür UnetBootIn verwendet habe. Echt mysteriös ...

Frag mich schon die ganze Zeit, was ist sooo anders an GPartEd?

Gibts eine Möglichkeit irgendwo in GPartEd einen DOS-Emulator o.ä. laufen zu lassen, von dem aus ich BUpdater starten könnte? Dann könnte ich den Schaden vielleicht reparieren. HELP


----------



## Tobi1910 (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

gibts zum Thema Bios des 1215b mit dem E450 schon was neues? Habe auch den Speicher 1866 gekauft....leider bringt es nichts..


----------



## Ementec (1. Februar 2012)

War die letzten Tage zu beschäftigt und habs leider noch nicht geschafft, den Flash-Fehler (s.o.) zu korrigieren. Bin noch immer ausgesperrt.

Die falsch gelieferten RAMs werden grad getauscht. Wird wohl Ende der Woche werden bis meine 1866er kommen.

Ein Kollege hat mir den Tipp gegeben, mit einem Tool versteckte Optionen frei zu schalten. Da könnte auch der Teil drin sein, der beim E45M1-M PRO zugänglich ist. Scheint wohl so zu sein, daß Hersteller öfters Funktionen wie Overclocking im BIOS vor Usern verstecken, um sich Supportleistungen zu ersparen.

Kannst ja mal nach "BIOS freischalten" und "Phoenix BIOS Editor" googeln und Dir die Threads dazu durchlesen. Werd mir das anschauen, sobald ich wieder "drin" bin und meins dann vornehmen.


----------



## fotoman (1. Februar 2012)

Ich vermute zwar, dass Du die BIOS-Einstellung schon zurückgesetzt hast und danach vor allem auch AHCI und co. wieder so konfiguriert hast, wie es vor dem Flashen war. Das Verhalten passt jedenfalls haargenau zum Verhalten eines jeden PCs, wenn man im BIOS den IDE-Modus auf AHCI umstellt (bzw. anders herum) und dann versucht, Windows zu booten.


----------



## Tobi1910 (1. Februar 2012)

Ementec schrieb:


> War die letzten Tage zu beschäftigt und habs leider noch nicht geschafft, den Flash-Fehler (s.o.) zu korrigieren. Bin noch immer ausgesperrt.
> 
> Die falsch gelieferten RAMs werden grad getauscht. Wird wohl Ende der Woche werden bis meine 1866er kommen.
> 
> ...


 
Wo hast Du den Ram bestellt? Hitmeister?


----------



## mars321 (2. Februar 2012)

Kennt jmd einen Test wo *AMD A4-3300M* und *AMD E-450 *verglichen wird ?


----------



## Ementec (3. Februar 2012)

JUHU, geht wieder 

Was hab' ich mir das Hirn zermatert, wie ich das beschädigte BIOS überflashen kann !!! Die Lösung ist eigentlich ganz einfach, aber ich war wohl blind 

Im BIOS muß man einfach nur unter "Advanced" gehen. Dann ist man schon direkt auf der Lösung. Dort ist nämlich ein FlashTool (Easy Flash) eingebaut! Das hab ich aber wohl immer übersehen. Einfach Return-Taste drücken und schon ist man drin und darf sich die Quelle auswählen. Dann das ROM File anklicken und los gehts 

Die ganzen anderen Lösungen (wie USB Stick bootfähig machen usw.) braucht man gar nicht zum BIOS flashen.

Dank an alle, die versucht haben zu helfen! Problem gelöst 



Tobi1910 schrieb:


> Wo hast Du den Ram bestellt? Hitmeister?



Von URANO über Amazon. Da war aber wohl ein Fehler im Shop System, so daß das Speicher Kit mit 8 GB 1866 MHz zum Preis vom 4 GB 1600 MHz zu haben war. Hab dann nur das 4 GB Kit bekommen und reklamiert. Die war'n aber gar nicht überrascht. Haben wohl noch mehr hier mitgelesen und zu günstig mitbestellt  . Konnte es jedenfalls zurückschicken und soll jetzt das Kit bekommen, daß ich bestellt habe. Mal abwarten.



mars321 schrieb:


> Kennt jmd einen Test wo *AMD A4-3300M* und *AMD E-450 *verglichen wird ?



Mobile Processors - Benchmarklist - Notebookcheck.net Tech ist z.B. eine ganz gute Adresse.


----------



## Tobi1910 (3. Februar 2012)

Na dann können wir ja weiter testen...


----------



## Tobi1910 (4. Februar 2012)

Wo bekommen  wir ein Bios her  für den E450


----------



## Tobi1910 (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

mal schauen ob jemand helfen kann....

Asus Eee 1215B AMD E-450 // hidden options


----------



## AnonymousUser (13. Februar 2012)

Moin,

mal ne Frage an die Spezis hier: 

Ich möchte den 2GB Speicher meines Asus nun auch aufstocken, welches Kit ist mir da zu empfehlen?

Kit 1 oder Kit 2 ?

Ich möchte nicht benchen etc., einfach nur ein bisschen mehr Gesamt-Performance erhalten?
Würden beide bei mir ohne Probleme laufen? - Dann würde ich das billigere bevorzugen!

Cheers


----------



## Abductee (13. Februar 2012)

ich hab den billigeren in meinem itx system und zwei laptops am laufen. 
ein absolut problemloser ram.

in welches system willst du den einbauen?


----------



## AnonymousUser (13. Februar 2012)

Er soll in ein Asus Eee 1215B AMD E-450 verbaut werden und die allgemeine Performance und Spieletauglichkeit unter Win7 x64 verbessern.
Des Weiteren werkelt eine crucial m4 64GB SSD in ihm!

Der billige Ram läuft damit? - Dann wird er gekauft!

Danke!


----------



## Abductee (13. Februar 2012)

bei dem e-450 würd ich den 1600er ram kaufen.


----------



## AnonymousUser (13. Februar 2012)

@Abductee: 

Danke, wird dann gleich bestellt!


----------

